# Anyone have contacts in Tokyo?



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

So my folks are travelling to Japan..

Huge long shot, but does anybody have contacts in or around Tokyo that speak english and sell shrimp?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Huge long shot, but... pack me in your luggage?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe ask Frank? Although if you're not actually picking them up and ensuring their safe arrival, I'd just pay for locally grown shrimp. 

If you were actually going yourself, then I'd be able to direct you to a few shops, although all the good ones aren't exactly easily accessible from a tourist standpoint. Where in Tokyo are they going?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you actually bring shrimp and other livestock through customs?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea, my friend is there. She may be able to help out a bit. But it solely depends on her/your schedule as well as both your locations. May I add that she doesn't know much about shrimps...


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

if they ever get a chance to visit a shrimp shop in japan, they should definitely stop by http://crimson.ocnk.net/product-list/1 
they get a lot of visitors from overseas so i'm pretty sure someone would speak english.

however, the pure line shrimp they breed would cost an arm and probably two legs.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Maybe ask Frank? Although if you're not actually picking them up and ensuring their safe arrival, I'd just pay for locally grown shrimp.
> 
> If you were actually going yourself, then I'd be able to direct you to a few shops, although all the good ones aren't exactly easily accessible from a tourist standpoint. Where in Tokyo are they going?


They will be right in Tokyo, near the south west fringe. My folks are visiting my sister who lives there (has for close to a decade) so she knows the language and her way around.



Beijing08 said:


> Yea, my friend is there. She may be able to help out a bit. But it solely depends on her/your schedule as well as both your locations. May I add that she doesn't know much about shrimps...


If she can find an english speaking shrimper let me know!!

What I was hoping for was a contact who I could talk to ahead of time to make the arrangements and my parents would simply pick up and deliver so to speak.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

souldct thanks for the link.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Prices in Japan for the latest types/ breeds of CRS shrimps are *INSANE!* I remember the latest CRS breeds from 2 years ago (Wine Red crs and KingKong crs) were being sold at a price of *$1000 PER SHRIMP!!!!!!!!!!* You read that correctly, PER SHRIMP lmfao!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I know some famous breeder from japan. He can ship but he doesnt have guarantee on it.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

souldct said:


> if they ever get a chance to visit a shrimp shop in japan, they should definitely stop by http://crimson.ocnk.net/product-list/1
> they get a lot of visitors from overseas so i'm pretty sure someone would speak english.
> 
> however, the pure line shrimp they breed would cost an arm and probably two legs.


I clicked that link and as soon as I saw that shrimp I yelled out "OH MY GOD!".
I wonder how much one of those goes for, I guess I should take a trip to Japan first, but I need to learn a bit more Japanese first. :S

EDIT:
I seriously think I just shed a tear, I'm so unprepared for this.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

souldct said:


> if they ever get a chance to visit a shrimp shop in japan, they should definitely stop by http://crimson.ocnk.net/product-list/1
> they get a lot of visitors from overseas so i'm pretty sure someone would speak english.
> 
> however, the pure line shrimp they breed would cost an arm and probably two legs.


They're going to Tokyo, unfortunately...otherwise Greg would ensure that this be one of their stops lol. If I remember correctly Crimson is in Negoya..I want to go to JAPAN!!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely go visit Crimson. However he is not in Japan right now. He will be in Taiwan with [email protected] from 13-17 for sure and may stay longer.


----------

